# 2008 Fright Catalog



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

YEAHHHHHHH!!! My favorite catalog of the year....I have been waiting impatiently!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, i love this catalog. cool stuff, really cool stuff.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I ordered mine! yay!

I drool over the props in that catalog every stinking year. That guy in the can that vomits...man...soooo cool.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Got mine! Woo Hoo!

THREAD HIJACK
Hey, does Fright catalog sell on eBay. I think I remember last year they had auctions (or am I just dreaming). Does anyone have a link?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

eBay My World - frightcatalog
try this or try fright catalog in google


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks much!


----------

